# Adiras.exe



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Moin, Moin...

Ich habe diesen Eintrag in der Registrierung, wer kann mir sagen was das ist?


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Mai 2004)

Das gehört zu Deinem ADSL USB-Modem. Sollte es jedenfalls.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*Speicherproblem*

ich habe ein speicherproblem, programme die vor 1 monat ohne probleme liefen, laufen jetzt nur mit einschränken und übelstem geruckel... hast du einen tip für mich...


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Mai 2004)

So pauschal, aus der Ferne. Nein.
Das kann sonstwas sein. Geh mal folgende erste Schritte:
1. Taskmanager aufmachen und nachschauen, wer denn da soviele Ressourcen benötigt. (s. Screenshot)
2. Wenn sich es sich da nicht festmachen lässt, Rechner auf Viren scannen.
Wenn da auch keine Lösung daraus resultiert
3. HijackThis aus dem Netz laden und das Protokoll hier mal posten, dann schauen wir mal ob einer was findet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Tschuldigung, aber ich bin ein bißchen doof... lach

habe das highjack geladen, aber wie bekomme ich das protokoll hier rein?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*Highjackthis log*

Hier kommt das protokoll


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Mai 2004)

Erstmal hast Du Dir schonmal einen Dialer eingetrteten:
O16 - DPF: {67B15B0B-160C-4579-95AF-858169659092} (IELoaderCtl Class) - http://freeload.cc/secure/ieloader.cab 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html

Und hier vermutlich gleich noch einen:
O16 - DPF: {C4925E65-7A1E-11D2-8BB4-00A0C9CC72C3} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://a532.g.akamai.net/7/532/6712...s.com/downloads/player/Install2.5/Installer.e  xe 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.marcado.html

O2 - BHO: eXact Browser Companion - {F9765480-72D1-11D4-A75A-004F49045A87} - c:\progra~1\exact\exacttoolbar00068.dll 
O3 - Toolbar: &eXact Toolbar - {224530A0-C9CB-4AEE-9C0F-54AC1B533211} - c:\progra~1\exact\exacttoolbar00068.dll 

Das sieht mir nach Spyware aus. Hier solltest Du Adaware laden und aktualisieren und dann mal über den Rechner jagen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

kann ich denn alles mit der adaware sopftware runterbekommen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Mai 2004)

andy01f schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich denn alles mit der adaware sopftware runterbekommen?



Nicht immer. Wenn du noch einen weiteren Scan mit *Spybot S&D* machst, dann solltest du mindestens 99% ausmisten können.
Falls noch was überbleibt muß man halt mit HijackThis manuell nacharbeiten.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Danke mann, das hilft mir erst mal weiter... werde das adaware mal durchlaufen lassen und falls ich dann noch probleme habe melde ich mich... denn mit dem eigenhändigen löschen... bin da vorsichtig


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

erklär mir mal noch kurz, wenn ich das durchgelaufen habe, dann kommt die anzeige mit den gefundenen sachen, die kann ich dann alle markieren und danach löschen?

ich bin in solchen dingen ziemlich unerfahren und möchte nichts löschen was ich eventuell mal brauchen könnt


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Mai 2004)

andy01f schrieb:
			
		

> erklär mir mal noch kurz, wenn ich das durchgelaufen habe, dann kommt die anzeige mit den gefundenen sachen, die kann ich dann alle markieren und danach löschen?
> 
> ich bin in solchen dingen ziemlich unerfahren und möchte nichts löschen was ich eventuell mal brauchen könnt



Was angemahnt wird kannst du bedenkenlos löschen. Dir gehen höchstens ein paar History-Einträge bezüglich zuletzt geöffneter Dateien flöten, aber zerschießen kann man sich damit nix.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

mit den sachen die angemahnt werden meinst du die einträge in der suchliste bei adaware, oder?


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Mai 2004)

andy01f schrieb:
			
		

> mit den sachen die angemahnt werden meinst du die einträge in der suchliste bei adaware, oder?



Genau diese.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

was mache ich denn mir dieser karantäne datei..? kann ich die löschen...?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

wo kann man denn für jedes einzelne Programm, dass der "Hijack"er findet eine erklärung bekommen ...
einiges wo die befehlszeile klar ist ... ist klar ...
aber wenn dort steht mir unbekannte Dateien stehen die aus dem systemordner sind ?!
die tatsache, dass es sich um den systemordner handelt kann ja keine sicherheit geben, dass es sich tatsächlich um systemdateien handelt ...


----------



## Genesis (19 Mai 2004)

Wenn "jemand" nur wenig über die Dateien seines Betriebssystems weiss, sollte er besser den HiJackThis-LOG in einem Forum posten, wo "User" anwesend sind, die davon etwas mehr "Ahnung" haben. Ansonsten wird zu leicht Malware übersehen oder ein für das System benötigter Eintrag gelöscht.

Für jemanden, der sich mit "seinem" Betriebssystem und "seinen" sontigen laufenden Anwendungen recht gut auskennt, ist "Google" eine Hilfe. Es finden sich dort etliche Seiten, die sich mit Systemprozessen und Anwendungen beschäftigen.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Mai 2004)

Hier findet man eine Liste der Prozesse.



http://www.reger24.de/index.php


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

genau solche seiten sind oft das problem ...
es gibt sie ... nur sind die alle in englisch ... ich kann aber kein englisch ... kenne aber "mein" system doch etwas


----------

